# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Paul Verlaine

## shigjeta

_Pol Verlen 1844 - 1896_


*Një gjumë i thellë i zi*

Një gjumë i thellë i zi
Më ka rënë në jetë
Fli, moj shpresë, fli
Fli, dëshirë e shkretë!

Nuk shoh më gjësend
Të lig a të mirë
Gjësend nuk mbaj mend
O histori e nxirë!

Jam djepi që gjithmonë 
Një dorë tek përkund
Te varri posi hon
Qetësi, qetësi pafund!


*Spleen*

Trëndafilat qenë të kuqe flakë
Lerdhi qe i zi, i zi

Shpirt, kur lëviz ti sadopak
Më mbyt dëshpërimi sdi se si

Qielli qe blu i butë si shpresë
Deti i blertë, ajri i qetë

O, sa kam frikë  dhe ri e pres
Se mos një ditë më len vërtetë

Më lodh beronja dhe pylli i tërë
Bushi që ndrin me degë e fletë

Asgjë me sdua as fushn e gjerë
Asgjë veç teje, asgjë medet!


_perkthyer nga Mihal Hanxhari_

----------


## Pratolini

Shigjeta te falenderoj per keto poezi nga Verlaine ! 
Nje mrekulli vertet. Te lutem te postosh edhe te tjera nese ke nga ky, ose nga Arthur Rimbaud. Nga i dyti une kam kerkuar ne gjithe Tiranen dhe nuk kam gjetur dot asgje !

Pratolini

----------


## shigjeta

*Bisedë sentimentale*

Te parku i vjetër i ngrirë, i qetë
Posi dy hije kaluan dy vetë

Me sy të shuar me buzët vrare
Mezi dëgjohen si me të qarë

Te parku i vjetër i ngrirë, i qetë
Dy hije kujtojnë të shkuarën jetë

- Të kujtohet malli që na pushtoi?
- Përse don’, vallë, që ta kujtoj?

- Për emrin tim zemra të rreh, sikur më do?
Tim shpirt në ëndërr gjithmon’ e sheh? – Jo

- Oh! Të lumturat ditë, s’kanë të treguar
Buzë më buzë, të përqafuar! – Zjarr i shuar.

- Sa blu ish qielli, shpresa pa kufi!
- Shpresa mërgoi tek qielli i zi

Kështu ecnin mbi tërshërën e kreshpuar
Dhe fjalët vetëm nata i pat’ dëgjuar

_përkthyer nga Mihal Hanxhari_

----------

bili99 (29-03-2018)

----------


## oiseau en vol

Nje tjeter version 

*Nje i thelle gjume i zi*

Një i thellë gjumë i zi
Mbi jetën time bie :
Fli ti shpresë, fli,
Dhe ti xixë lakmie !

E vështirë pa sy tërheqja
E kujtesa është e brishtë
Ku është e mira dhe e keqja
Çfarë histori e trishtë !

Jam ende një djep
Që një dorë e përkund
Në varr nën një plep
Heshtje e pafund !

----------


## shigjeta

*Kalorës i ndjerë...*

Kalorës i ndjerë maskuar që heshtur shkon kaluar,
Mjerimi me ushtën e tij zemrën ma ka shpuar.

Nga zemra e plakur gjaku çurkë më vërshoi
Pastaj në diell mbi lulet u tret e avulloi

Dhe m'u veshën sytë një klithmë më erdh në gojë
Dhe zemra ime e plakur m'u drodh edhe mbaroi

Kalorësi i Mjerimit atëherë m'u afrua
Me këmbët zuri dhe, me dorë më preku mua

Gishtin veshur hekur e shkoi te plaga ime
Tek numuronte nomet, gjëmim pas vetëtime

Dhe si më preku gishti akull edhe hekur
Krenare e përtërirë m'u ngjall zemra e vdekur

E me afsh të ri e me hir hyjnor
E mirë, e dlirë më rrahu, si në gji rinor

Dhe dridhesha i dehur s'arrija të besoja
Sikur përpara meje perëndinë shikoja

Por kalorësi i ndjerë sërish hipi kaluar
Një shenjë me kokë ma bëri ashtu duke u larguar

E më thirri (sikur shpirti ma dëgjon)
"Kujdes, tashti! Një herë në jetë mjafton"


_përktheu Mihal Hanxhari_

----------

bili99 (29-03-2018)

----------


## Askusho

(1844-1896)

*Shqipëroi: Fan Noli*

*ËNDËRRA IME E ZAKONTË*

Shpesh natën më çudit një ëndërr, më sëmbon,
Një grua që se njoh, qe dua dhe më do,
Që sështë kurdoher as fare gjithajo
As fare tjatër, dhe më do, më kupëton.

Më kupëton, dhe zemrën si kristal të kjartë
Ma di vetëm ajo, edhe ma zgjidh problemn e saj
Vetëm ajo; ballin e zbet e dirsur valë
Vetëm ajo ma alladit me lot e saj.

A ësht e zeshk a blonde ruse? Nukë e di!
Çi thonë? Emr i saj i ëmbël tingëllin
I dashur dhe syrgjyn prej jetës plot me zi.

Ka sy si të statujës, edhe zën e ka
Të larkmë dhe të qetë, plot me rëndësi
Dhe me lezet, si zë që sbën më shamata.

*JETIMI*

Kam ardhur unë, një jetim,
zengjin prej syve dhe belave
Në njerëzit e kasabave*
Sma varrnë, smë gjetnë qesqin**.

Kur isha trim njëzetvjeçar,
U-përvëlova nga sevdatë,
I desha që të gjitha gratë;
Smë deshnë, më lanë beqar.

Pa patur mbret, vatan, a gjak,
Pa patur zëmër që të vrisnja,
Në luftë vajta që të vdisnja,
Po vdekja smë përfilli aspak.

Kam ardhur von a tepër shpejtë?
Çpo bënj në botën un i mjeri?
O shokë, më mbyti qederi;
Për mua lutuni, o të drejtë.

----------------------
*Kasaba - fj. arabe., qytet i vogël, qytezë.
**Qesqin - fj. turq., i shkathët, hollak.

----------

bili99 (29-03-2018)

----------

